# Hi



## Alix2611 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi I was a member of this group several years ago due to having ibs d thanks to this group and my doctors after months of terrible pain I learnt how to manage my ibs with medication.this weekend I discovered I was pregnant I went to the doctors this morning and he has adviced me to stop all medication straight away,I expected him to tell me i would have to stop taking the anti depressant I use to help with the pain,but for him to say I have to stop taking imodium(I take two every morning and night)has devastated me,has any one one here been given this advice I really don't know what I will do with out it,has any one during pregancy used anything else.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

First off Alix Congratulations!!!!Now.. don't panic. I had two pregnancies. One I had a total remission of my IBS. The other?? a horrific flare. So.. just depends.. In my thinking though... you have at least a 50% chance of having a remission.








Fingers crossed for you!With my 2nd.. and the bad flare... I eventually was told to take the imodium because my D was so bad. My choice was to take it or go into the hospital for IV's and with a lil one at home.. I decided to take the imodium. He told me the risk to the baby was greater with uncontrolled diarrhea than any risk the imodium may cause. Also keep in mind I think I was in my last trimester by the time he ok'd the imodium. Also I only was able to gain 10lbs with this pregnancy. Remember.. the baby will jst take whatever it needs from you and your reserves. (I had a healthy 7lbs2oz lil gal! and... that was now 17 yrs ago







!)Different meds are safe at different times in pregnancy.. so ask your Dr about it. The need may arise to take something and the Dr can tell you when it's more safe to take them.In the meantime... let's say my keeping my fingers crossed for ya isn't enough good joo joo to stave off a flare up...... (Hate to admit it...but.......Sometimes my keeping fingers corssed doesn't work....)You can always ask the Dr about taking Calcium Carbonate supplements as they have been known to firm up D. Read the 1st page of the "Linda's Calcium" thread pinned to the top of the Diarrhea forum for the dosage and instrcutions. Run this by your Dr as an alternative to the imodium.But most importantly.. Do NOT panic. As anxiety can aggravate symptoms. Lil Momma you want to keep nice and calm and even emotionally for your wee one. Also I will move this to our Women's Health Forum for you.


----------



## Alix2611 (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks so much for your reply and thanks for moving post as I was un sure where to post it,I don't stop taking medicines till tonight so will try and relax and see what happens.


----------

